# best commuting clipless pedal



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

I ride 22 mile round trip 3-5 days per week on a pretty spunky road bike (recent upgrade from my touring bike). This new bike came with one sided Shimano SPD road pedals and I can't stand them. They are a pain to get clipped in at every light or stop, especially when I need to take off quick. My previous bike had 2 sided spd mtb pedals that worked fine. But since I need to get new ones I'm looking for some input from other commuters. I need a good pedal that's easy to get in/out, but not huge bulky ones (I don't need a platform for riding without bike shoes) and they need to be good (long lasting) for various weather conditions. I also ride 2-4 centuries each year as well so they need to be functional, comfortable and solid for the long haul rides too.

What are you using?

BTW - I ride with mtb shoes for the walking ability and tread so I don't crash out when I put my foot down on a wet road at a light. So look type cleats won't work. I could always get new shoes if someone convinces me that's what I need - I can always be talked into getting new gear!


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I love my time atacs they are reliable and foolproof. I've also used eggbeaters but they didn't seem to be as durable as the times. I've got them on all of my mtb's and road bikes and like you ride with mtb shoes for everything.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I use D-A SPD's on my commuter. I guess I'm accustomed to the small platform, only fumbling with it in really cold weather. That's almost the only way to go, if you want walkability. Two-sided compromises road cornering slightly. For me, anyway, since I like to pedal thru the turns and lean way over.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

+1 on the Time's. I use them on my road and mtb. Mountain shoes are nice for commuting as I can stop and do errands on the way home.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

Crank Brothers, can use any shoe with any cleat they make. Got eggbeaters on the commuter, Acids on the mountain bike and Quattro Ti's on the roadie.

John


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Speedplay Frogs.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

eggbeaters


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Crank Brother Quattro's. They've been discontinued for whatever reason but can still be found on Ebay.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

goodwij said:


> Crank Brothers, can use any shoe with any cleat they make. Got eggbeaters on the commuter, Acids on the mountain bike and Quattro Ti's on the roadie.
> 
> John


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

sprocket47 said:


> I need a good pedal that's easy to get in/out...............I ride with mtb shoes.


Eggbeaters. No question.


----------



## ekaibab (May 5, 2010)

Shimano PD-M970 XTR Pedals


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

SPD last forever. Eggbeaters are my fav on my MTB, but the berrings are a little short lived for the commuter.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Time ATAC. I've used SPDs too, but I think the ATACs are nicer. Get the mid-level one, not the low end ones with the plastic (composite) body. 

I use them for commuting and have used them for bike tours where I'd ride and then have to walk around to visit some site of interest.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Crank Boys on all my bikes ... the Eggies. I use MTB-ish shoes so I can walk, not slide.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use these for commuting (specialized sonoma) -no more slipping or dirty MTB shoes. Velco is better than lases on the bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't know what is best, but I'm using SPDs on my commuter bike and they are about 10 years old with thousands upon thousands of miles on the original cleats. Very easy to clip in and out of compared to Looks, which are on my regular road bikes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

eggbeaters or candys


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Bebops.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Crank Bros Candies on all of my bikes. With MTB shoes.


----------



## Rara (May 18, 2008)

I run Speedplay pedals on my road and commuter bike. They have dual sided entry for easy entry and you can buy cleat covers for when walk from your bike to your office. I prefer stiffer road bike shoes instead of mountain bike shoes for my commuter.

Otherwise, I run Eggbeaters/Candies on all my mountain bikes.


----------

